# Media markt SSD



## jensi251 (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Kenne mich mit ssds nicht aus. Bei mediamarkt gibt es diese hier. Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie die ist. 
Eig. Kaufe ich auch nicht dort da ich weiß das alles zuteuer ist. 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Januar 2011)

Google ist dein Freund

Kingston SSDNow V100: Neue SSD-Serie mit bis zu 250 MByte/s Leserate - festplatte, ssd, kingston

Hardwareluxx - Test: Kingston SSDNow V100 128 GB mit JMF618-Controller


----------



## robbe (15. Januar 2011)

Die SSD scheint ganz in Ordnung zu sein. Hab zwar von Jmicron Controllern bisher nicht viel gehalten, aber der hier verbaute JMF618 scheint ganz gut zu sein.
Der Preis ist auch gut, im Preisvergleich gehts erst bei 109€ los.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2011)

Du kannst die SSD ruhig im Medi kaufen, im Inet bekommste sie nur für >100€ + zusätzlichen Versand. Ist also durchaus ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Januar 2011)

Also ich würde sie net kaufen. Die REviews von anderen Webseitne ham mich ent so vom hocker gehauen.
Persönlich würde ich die V100 so im Mittelfeld ansiedeln, hinter den sf SSDs und den anderen top produkten.
aber für 90 euro kann man sich das schon 2 mal überlegen, ob man nicht doch zuschlägt


----------



## jensi251 (15. Januar 2011)

Ok. Vielen dank. Werde sie mir dann glaube ich kaufen.

Bin gerade da gewesen und die gab es nicht. Alle anderen angebote schon.


----------



## prost (15. Januar 2011)

Ich würde sowieso keine Kingston kaufen, lieber die die sf-controller, z.B.
eine OCZ Vertex 2 (kostet i-net auch nur 100€)


----------



## Jens4yy4me (15. Januar 2011)

Vertex 2 E bekommste auch für s Geld


----------



## jensi251 (15. Januar 2011)

Aber die vertex will ja kein Windows. -. 
Nur weil du die hast.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du mit "will kein windows" ?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

Für 90€ ohne zusätzliche Versandkosten ist die Top, aber ich hab auch in einem anderen Test gelesen, dass die kleine Version mit 64GB beim schreiben langsamer ist als die größeren, die idR in Tests zu finden sind.

Der Speed ist halt gleichmäßig, bei der vertex 2 sind die spitzenwerte besser, im Schnitt ist die ähnlich. 


So oder so muss man aber selber wissen, ob einem die 90€ es wert sind, "nur" damit windows was schneller bootet und sich auf c: installierte Programme etwas schneller öffnen.


----------



## jensi251 (15. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit "will kein windows" ?




Er hat mal so einen thread gestartet. Derjenige der mir sie empfiehlt.

Ich glaube ich hole
Mir die doch nicht. Hat der laden Pech gehabt. Wäre die vorhin dagewesen...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Er hat mal so einen thread gestartet. Derjenige der mir sie empfiehlt.
> 
> Ich glaube ich hole
> Mir die doch nicht. Hat der laden Pech gehabt. Wäre die vorhin dagewesen...



Wer hatte ein Thread gestartet, und wegen was? 

Ich weiß nicht was du meinst, aber die Vertex 2 mag Windows sehr   

Habs selbst eine 



> So oder so muss man aber selber wissen, ob einem die 90€ es wert sind,  "nur" damit windows was schneller bootet und sich auf c: installierte  Programme etwas schneller öffnen



Man kann auch jedes Jahr den Prozessor aufrüsten wenn der PC zu langsam wird, bringt aber nicht wirklich viel. Eine SSD ist das einzigste seid langem, was richtig Performance bringt (und nicht nur ein "bisschen").


----------



## jensi251 (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auf sein Profil geguckt (jensD.) und dann alle Themen anzeigen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf sein Profil geguckt (jensD.) und dann alle Themen anzeigen.



Und weil einer ne defekte SSD hat, schließt du daraus automatisch das alle nicht funktionieren? Die Vertex 2 ist einer der meistverkauften SSD`s, und ist einfach nur top. Ich selber hab ja auch eine  

btw, bei mir war Windows in ~5min installiert. Auf ner normalen HDD dauert es minimum 15min.


----------



## jensi251 (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe ja extra - dahintergeschrieben. 
War nicht ernstgemeint.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2011)

wie gesagt, mit der Vertex machste nix falsch. 

Allerdings wurde schon die Vertex 3 angekündigt, mit doppelten Übertragungsraten. Vllt sollte man noch ein wenig warten. Vllt sind sie günstig, und wenn nicht sinken die Preise der Vertex 2.


----------



## little_hero (16. Januar 2011)

Slao ich verfolge eure Unterhaltung zur Zeit sehr aufmerksam. Denn ich hab die Kingston hier bei mir liegen. Aber noch eingepackt, weil ich mir noch nicht sicher bin sie zurück zugeben. War auch mehr ein Schnellschusskauf, da ich erst Anfang der Woche eine Crucial M225 mit 256GB ersteigert hab. Aber halt Ebay, da weißt nicht ob das auch wirklich so klappt. Deswegen hab ich dann mal bei der Kingston zugeschlagen und hab dann erstmal etwas das Netz durchgeschaut. Jetzt weiß ich halt auch nicht was ich von der SDD halten soll. Es stimmt schon für ca 14€ mehr+Versand kriegt man ja schon die Crucial C300 mit 64GB. Vielleicht wart ich noch mit dem Auspacken bis die M225 wirklich da ist. Man hat doch zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht ?


----------



## jensi251 (16. Januar 2011)

Man kann die eigentlich gut zurückgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Man kann auch jedes Jahr den Prozessor aufrüsten wenn der PC zu langsam wird, bringt aber nicht wirklich viel. Eine SSD ist das einzigste seid langem, was richtig Performance bringt (und nicht nur ein "bisschen").


 Rechenvorgänge beschleunigt ne SSD nicht, Du wirst nicht in nem Spiel mehr FPS wegen ner SSD haben oder MP3 schneller rippen oder so   mit ner CPU aber evlt. schon - wobei ich selber wechsle auch eh nur alle 2 Jahre die CPU, ich bin keiner, der jedes Jahr für 200-300€ ne neue CPU und/oder Graka holt, sondern eher alle 2 Jahre mal ne CPU für 150€ und ne Graka für 200-250€. Aber ICH bin halt eher gamer, ich spar mir das Geld lieber, damit ich etwas früher eine bessere Graka hab, da ich mit meiner aktuellen bei höhren Details schon Abstriche machen muss, damit es nicht ruckelt. Das ist mit wichtiger als schnellere Programmstarts. 

Muss halt jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Dommerle (16. Januar 2011)

Mittlerweile gibt's schon den Nachfolger V+.


----------



## STSLeon (16. Januar 2011)

little_hero schrieb:


> Slao ich verfolge eure Unterhaltung zur Zeit sehr aufmerksam. Denn ich hab die Kingston hier bei mir liegen. Aber noch eingepackt, weil ich mir noch nicht sicher bin sie zurück zugeben. War auch mehr ein Schnellschusskauf, da ich erst Anfang der Woche eine Crucial M225 mit 256GB ersteigert hab. Aber halt Ebay, da weißt nicht ob das auch wirklich so klappt. Deswegen hab ich dann mal bei der Kingston zugeschlagen und hab dann erstmal etwas das Netz durchgeschaut. Jetzt weiß ich halt auch nicht was ich von der SDD halten soll. Es stimmt schon für ca 14€ mehr+Versand kriegt man ja schon die Crucial C300 mit 64GB. Vielleicht wart ich noch mit dem Auspacken bis die M225 wirklich da ist. Man hat doch zwei Wochen Rückgaberecht ?



Nein, hast du nur bei Bestellungen. Im MediaMarkt kannst du die ja die Ware ausgiebig begutachten. Wenn sie aber originalverpackt ist+kassebon wird sie meist zurückgenommen.


----------



## jensi251 (16. Januar 2011)

Es wird zu 99% zurückgenommen.


----------



## feldspat (16. Januar 2011)

Media Markt nimmt jeden Scheiss zurück, außer hald Datenträger.
Habe schonmal nach genau 14 Tagen (weil ich wirklich nicht eher in die Stadt gekommen bin) eine Maus zurückgegeben, und das war kein Problem!

Und OVP ja sowieso.

Mfg


----------



## jensi251 (16. Januar 2011)

Also. 
Dann ist das geklärt.


----------

